# Laminate vs Fiberglass?



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Gentlemen:

I want to upgrade my Tikka T3 at some point during the next year. Since some stock manufacturers and smiths have wait times, I better start planning. However, I have two options, one cheaper than the other. Before I talk to a gunsmith, I'd be curious about anybody's thoughts.

So I have T3 in 30-06 lite stainless. Still has plastic factory stock, but I did carve out the barrel channel for free float and replaced the aluminum recoil lug with a steel one. Tuned trigger down to just below 2 pounds, and put a limbsaver on it. Scoped with Leupold VXII 3-9x40. It shoots fine, as long as I shoot fine -- at PMAA I've hit steel targets out to 700 yards. I'm shooting Nosler AB 165gr factory ammo, which records 2800fps in 30 degrees (ammo & air temp) and 3000fps in 70 degrees (ammo & air temp).

Here it goes:

Option 1) "American Hunter" laminate stock from MT, see https://tikkaperformance.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=156_59_62&product_id=47259, pillar (and glass) bedded with this kit http://www.lumleyarms.us/Tikka_T3_Bedding_Kit/p2286876_10832439.aspx; for a combined roughly $350.

Option 2) Mcmillan Sako Varmint Fiberglass (w/ molded in colors), http://www.mcmfamily.com/mcmillan-stocks-hunting-stock-list.php?subnav=branch2f#svarmint; or Sako Hunter in EDGE tech, which is even lighter, either for roughly $600.

In either case, I'd put an Atlas Bipod on, and (for now) stick to my scope.

The first question is whether it makes sense to spend the extra money for the Mcmillan stock. The second question is what to expend from this upgrade ... The third is whether anybody knows a smith who has worked with Tikka's. (For example, Barlows doesn't list Sako/Tikka on their website; thought as well about Lynn's or CC-Arms, given old threads on here.) The last question is what to expect in terms of cost -- a proper bedding job & putting it all together.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I personally use laminate most of the time. The only drawback to laminate is weight. Other than that, you can't beat them for value, rigidity, and looks in my opinion. All my heavy bench guns are set in laminate.--------SS


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

The weight difference is actually smaller than one might think -- Mcmillan rep said the stock in fiberglass (what they call standard fill, rather than graphite and what not for the EDGE stock) with the 'utility grade' molded colors is 2 to 2.25 lb, whereas MT says their laminate is 2.5 lb.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess it's a perspective thing. Some folks consider a half pound to be a lot related to a hunting rifle. If it doesn't matter to you, go laminate all the way.------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gun builder friend of my dad had a competition bench gun made out of a single 4x8 block of wood. Weighed I think 35lbs? Had a 3" diameter 34 or 36" long barrel... been many decades since I hefted it. It was pretty amazing to me at the time, this would be around 1985 probably. It was some form of .300 win mag variant and I remember him showing me pie plates with tiny groups on it from 1000 yards out. Easy to do with alot of our modern calibers and specialty guns, but back then it was quite the feat. 

-DallanC


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> I guess it's a perspective thing. Some folks consider a half pound to be a lot related to a hunting rifle. If it doesn't matter to you, go laminate all the way.------SS


Similar with mountain bikes: people pay $1000 extra to shave a pound off a 28 pound bike. .... Always tell them i prefer to lose the pound training on the cheaper bike .... 

Seriously, though: since I don't have a brake, a slightly heavier stock might help with recoil?!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bell and Carlson makes their Medalist stock for the Tikka T3. I know it's not quite up their with the Manners Stocks, but I think it's well made and has been a significant improvement over the factory stock. My T3 in 270 WSM shoots excellent (as most Tikkas do!) with my B&C medalist.

Red hawk rifles has the best price on the medalist stocks that I have seen. Personally, I love the look of the green with black webbing paired with a stainless barrel.

http://www.redhawkrifles.com/products/stocks/bellcarlson/sporterstocks/tikaarms


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow -- thanks waspocrew -- I had no idea that B&C made a T3 stock! I'll need to check whether these are available for lefties.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Bummer -- no LH version of the B&C Medalist ...


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Stockeys has a synthetic stock here:

 LINK

Boyds also offers all their stocks inletted for a T3 here

 LINK


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have had several Boyds and they are hard to beat for a hunting gun.-------SS


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks 2litl2l8 ... the Boyds T3 laminate costs only $100?! 
http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product.htm?pid=54336&cat=1219 
Does anybody have experience with Boyd's laminate stocks?


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> I have had several Boyds and they are hard to beat for a hunting gun.-------SS


Oh well there you go :grin: ... thanks SS. It seems to me this is a total steal for $100.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My avatar pic shows my 7MM Dakota built on a Ruger M77 action with a Boyds JRS stock. It has served me well for several years. It gets dinged up and refinished every couple years. I also have a Boyds on my Vanguard 300 Win and my model 700 in STW. Be advised that lamiate is very hard and reaming out the barrel channel without a draw knife can be difficult.--------SS


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a Boyds that I put on an old Winchester 670. Original stock started to dry out after moving from Guam. Finally found a synthetic stock but was only available in black. Bought a Boyds a couple of years ago to put on it. The gun is still the best shooter that I have and now looks a lot better then the black stock. I had to do a little adjustment, but was easy enough with a dremel. Other than that it dropped right in. So far very happy with it.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the input! I'll let you all know when I make decisions.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> My avatar pic shows my 7MM Dakota built on a Ruger M77 action with a Boyds JRS stock. It has served me well for several years. It gets dinged up and refinished every couple years. I also have a Boyds on my Vanguard 300 Win and my model 700 in STW. Be advised that lamiate is very hard and reaming out the barrel channel without a draw knife can be difficult.--------SS


Sent you a PM!


----------

